# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  URGENT recherche FA staff decat

## pollybery

Staff decategorisé de 1 an et 5 mois, recherche FA de toute urgence en Alsace.
Très sociable congénères en extérieur mais protection de ressources à l'intérieur
Adorable avec les humains sous réserve de bonne présentation 
Placement sans enfant
Chien très attachant et à l'écoute 
FA expérimentée

----------

